# 65 Gallon Stocking Ideas (compatibility)



## DejaVu85 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi,

I recently setup a new 65 gallon planted lo-tech tank. The details about my tank are in my signature below. I have tons of hiding places in the plants and also created a "sand path" for fish that love the white sand (whichever fish that is)?
The tank isn't too heavily planted as you can see in the pictures. The empty spot will be covered with some sort of carpet plant.




























My current setup is;
10 x Cardinal Tetras
10 x Glass Red Fin Tetras
6 x Harlequin Rasbora
3 x Flying Foxes
3 x Oto's

All these fish are very small and I feel like I need a centerpiece main attraction fish in there along with a few other fish because the tank still feels pretty empty but has good activity.

I'm currently looking into getting but not sure if these will be compatible in my tank and I want a peaceful community tank.

- 4 x Boesemani Rainbowfish
- 5 x Denison Barbs

I really want to keep some Shrimp in this tank. I know I could get the Amano Shrimps but they don't seem to have any color.

Would these shrimp fit in (Yellow shrimps, Blue Velvet Shrimps, Red Cherry Shrimp)


















Do all these above fish get along with each other?
Should I add anything else into this mix?

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I can't comment on a lot of those fish with shrimp, but you can add either the boesman's rainbows or the denison barbs or maybe a pair of angelfish.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Perhaps a fish you are interested in breeding? A type of ram or apisto might be good, and some cories or plecos for the bottom.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

The power filter won't do the shrimps any favours. They would get sucked up, maybe not the Amano's, not sure though.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Dis said:


> The power filter won't do the shrimps any favours. They would get sucked up, maybe not the Amano's, not sure though.












Pre-filter sponge will solve that.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Either of the fish would be nice, rainbows or denizens but they are both schooling fish I believe, I know rainbows are so have a few of them. Not sure if you would want just one type or both though

You can also get more of your tetras and rasboras to make the schools bigger.

shrimp breeding would be a bit of a problem

Tank looks very promising


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice tank, your ideas about the denison barbs and Bosemanis is a good one, alternatively I'd recommend a couple of juvenile Angelfish, or some Pearl Gouramis, maybe even a pair of German rams as well.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Tino said:


> Nice tank, your ideas about the denison barbs and Bosemanis is a good one, alternatively I'd recommend a couple of juvenile Angelfish, or some Pearl Gouramis, maybe even a pair of German rams as well.


If you don't mind a heavily stocked tank and very frequent water changes, you could add a group of denison barbs, a pair of angels, and a pair of rams.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Most of your current s\fish seem pretty shrimp friendly, except the flying foxes, who will likely eat the shrimp when they get bigger. However, neither Denisoni barbs or Boesemani rainbows are very shrimp friendly shrimp.

I love the Denisons barbs and spent a lot of time researching them before deciding on a different direction for a tank (which I may still change my mind on). However, I am not sure your 65 is the best choice for them, as they prefer space to swim (a 48 inch tank is often recommended) and also enjoy some current in the water. 

The boesemani's would go very nice. A favorite of mine, very attractive and peaceful. 

As an alternative, you can always make your existing schools larger, which adds a lot to the display. This would be the best solution if you really want shrimp. Otherwise they can be an expensive snacks. 

And for what it is worth, the suggestion of a peal gourami (or a group of 3) would be very nice. i've always like Peals. although I have never kept them (I have a very shy oplaine gourami in my 65).


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I would recommend against the boesmani in my experience. The group I have while not aggressive will eat smaller fish. feeder guppies or mollies are no problem for them.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I found that the rainbows were too fast for my Angels and intimidated them. I had one chase them around the tank. The Denison barb are terrific but yes a longer tank is better as they grow to be quite large. All of the above would eat your shrimp though..


----------

